# Need feedback suspension issues?!



## Mquintana97 (Nov 12, 2021)

Hello everyone i recently purchased a 06 gto automatic trans 56k miles took a 2 hour long road trip to the Bay Area and I felt like I was getting hammered every single bump it drove super rough the previous owner told me he has Eibach springs on stock suspension so my question is, is there anything you guys recommend to go with the eibach springs to make it more comfortable? I was looking into koni struts and shocks but was wondering what everyone else is using any feedback would be appreciated it thank you in advance! 😎


----------

